
Show HN: We built a lightweight tool to easily manage virtual events - teaguns
Hey Mac, Jacob, Dominic and John here from the Commsor team.<p>We originally built this for internal use to solve a frustration we had around manually sending calendar invites for virtual Zoom events we were hosting. We decided to polish it up a bit and release it for anyone to use, completely free.<p>It enables you to quickly spin up an event page, collect RSVPs, send calendar invites, and export RSVPs. We&#x27;ve also built a host page for those hosting multiple events, making it easy to share one link with all of your upcoming events!<p>You can see it in action here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;commchat.commsor.com&#x2F;events<p>Right now it integrates with Zoom, letting you automatically generate a unique ID, configure settings, and see who actually attended, but it works with any virtual event tool (YouTube, Twitch, LinkedIn Live, etc).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.commsor.com&#x2F;virtual-events
======
anonymous_ch
This is useful. What is next on the integration roadmap besides Zoom – presume
Hangouts? Not sure if new FB live features have an API

~~~
jacobdpeters
We're working on adding payment support, custom registration questions, more
event page themes, event subscriptions for your attendees, and integrations to
more tools like Slack, Google Hangouts, etc!

Facebook/Instagram and social platforms have notoriously restrictive API's and
are closed-architecture so not sure if something we want to mess with yet.

